# National Obedience Championship results (2013)



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

NOC OTCH High Times Ris'N Above The Tide UDX16 OGM RE (Golden Retriever) and
Kathleen Rasinowich-Platt came in first again and is NOC once again.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

rhondas said:


> NOC OTCH High Times Ris'N Above The Tide UDX16 OGM RE (Golden Retriever) and
> Kathleen Rasinowich-Platt came in first again and is NOC once again.



I believe this makes Buoy the only 3 time NOC winner.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the information for the finalists:

http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/obedience/national_obedience_championship/2013/Finalist_Results.pdf

Gary Platt, Kathy's husband came in 4th.

at the AKC there are reports based on breed and group also.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo!
Sharon Colvin and her boy Chilly take 2nd.
I'm so happy, excited, thrilled for them.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to Buoy and the other Goldens, including Titan, who represented the breed so well!

To me it says something really positive about the breed that so many Goldens could do so well. It looked like after the first day of competition 8 out of the top 10 competitors were Goldens.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunday results: http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/ob...ce_championship/2013/Sunday_Results_Final.pdf

Final cumulative results: http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/ob...ience_championship/2013/Cumulative_Scores.pdf

Looks like my obedience instructor finished in 8th.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> I believe this makes Buoy the only 3 time NOC winner.


This is Buoy's second win, last year he was 1st runner up


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

hollyk said:


> WooHoo!
> Sharon Colvin and her boy Chilly take 2nd.
> I'm so happy, excited, thrilled for them.


 Wow! She must be so proud. I will email her with a congrats.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> This is Buoy's second win, last year he was 1st runner up


I thought the first time she won it it was with Buoy but it was Wrigley in 2005 who won. Buoy was just a pup at that time. :doh:


----------

